# New Braunfels



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Went out early today and took a few photos. Came to 2 conclusions. 1. Wood ducks have to be the best looking duck I've ever seen. 2. Grackles always look like they have something evil in mind.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

the wood ducks are beautiful and you right about the black birds they are always up to something.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Both are wonderful subjects to photograph. Beauty and the Beast if you have imagination. Shooting both can be a challenge to say the least. I like your photos.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

You have a very keen eye, and take some nice pictures.
Way to go!!!!

Cowboy


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

dont like the black birds one bid, nice duckys


----------

